
Ask HN: How do manage your personal knowledge base? - redsec
I am trying to find a better way than just OneNote to arrange and store all my personal knowledge.
======
brettkromkamp
I am the developer of Contextualise
([https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)), an open source
tool for managing your own (documented) knowledge base. The application is
still in alpha and I’m in the process of writing/recording tutorials, but it
is fully useable. To make the most of the application you need to understand
topic maps: [https://contextualise.dev/topics/view/1/topic-
maps](https://contextualise.dev/topics/view/1/topic-maps)

------
rs23296008n1
I stopped using onenote years ago. What is good and bad about onenote now in
your opinion? Why leave it?

